# sky chutes?



## couloircat (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey I've noticed this forum has been slowing down since the rivers started flowing but does anyone out there know if there's still snow in the sky chutes?


----------



## sandbagger (Feb 1, 2006)

oh, there's definitely still snow in them. I was just at copper and they looked full. I don't know what the snowpack in them is like, ski at your own risk.


----------



## suigeneris (May 25, 2004)

*RMNP ski*

I know everyone is "jonesin" for water, but the snow conditions around Emerald Lake are spectacular right now. The corn in "Tower Gully" was sweet today.


----------



## will rawstron (May 20, 2004)

Been skiing a lot of bc this week as a buddy has been in town visiting. Skied some Rabbit Ears stuff a few days back and it was ok - stability was an issue on the new foot that fell this week. We triggered two slow moving slides with ski cuts. 

Berthoud was amazing yesterday. Hero snow, 6"- 12" on a silky base. We skied two lines on No Name, a run on Stanley Headwall, and a run down Current Creek Bench. South aspects were crap, but we started early before they corned. North was great, just super. 

Skinned up to Francie's cabin last night and booted up a nice N aspect ****** in the Ten Mile above Francie's. Awesome snow conditions, couldn't get a block to fail no matter how many jumps. Probably a foot in the favored aspects. 

So the pointv of this post:
I would suggest sking something more N while there's still powder. Definately tons of snow in the Sky Chutes, they're sort of W facing, so probably want to watch the weather to get a corn window on them.


----------

